# Welche Farbe für Buttonbar



## TimMaicher (27. Juni 2004)

Ich hab mal ne frage an euch. 

und zwar geht es um http://www.gfogl   de    vu
was für ne Farbe würdet ihr benutzen um links eine Buttonbar einzurichten?

Ich bin mir da nicht ganz schlüssig. Tipps sind gern gesehn


----------



## Consti (27. Juni 2004)

Meiner Meinung kannst du jetzt noch ALLE farben nehmen, daman ja noch gar nichts auf den INhalt und auf das Design schliesse kann - ausser auf das Banner!

Zum BAnner würde sicherlich schwarz passen, aber das macht dann alles Seeeehr dunkel


----------



## fluessig (27. Juni 2004)

Hmm, das ist echt schwer, weil man von der Seite noch gar nichts sieht. Ich würd die Buttons vielleicht Weiß/Grau/Schwarz machen mit nem roten hover Effekt (die Farben aus dem Banner). Was sicher nicht passt ist Grün, es lässt sich aber kaum mehr dazu sagen


----------



## TimMaicher (29. Juni 2004)

ich vesuchs mal Dankeschön


----------

